# Bx of labia



## SHobbs (Dec 12, 2011)

for a biopsy of labial lesion, would 56605 be the correct code for this procedure?


----------



## dkaran (Dec 12, 2011)

*Biopsy Labia*

56605 is correct 1st lesion.


----------



## SHobbs (Dec 12, 2011)

alright they currently have it coded as 11100, what is the difference in these codes for this?


----------

